
Ask HN: What Linux distros avoid systemd? - pmoriarty
Are there any production-ready Linux distros that don&#x27;t and won&#x27;t require systemd?
======
based2
[http://without-systemd.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page](http://without-
systemd.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page)

------
gkya
There are Alpine Linux and Gentoo, but I don't know for what sort of
production you need to be ready, so I can't comment on that.

I'm considering a switch to OpenBSD myself. None of the BSDs have the microbe
that's systemd. I'm an Arch user nowadays, they switched to systemd recently,
and I couldn't switch away yet.

~~~
kasey_junk
I am very unpolitical when it comes to my init/supervisors. That said we've
recently switched to systemd mainly to not fight inertia. I generally enjoy
it. Is there some place I can read about why there is so much anti-systemd
sentiment?

~~~
gkya
Ecce: [http://without-
systemd.org/wiki/index.php/Arguments_against_...](http://without-
systemd.org/wiki/index.php/Arguments_against_systemd)

I'm considering OpenBSD for many reasons other than the init system, e.g.
harmonious, lightweight, stable, understandable system, workable by default
(no need for distros), very good docs, seasoned devs, etc. The only problem is
that I need the ath5k driver, that FreeBSD has and OpenBSD doesn't.

The problem with systemd is, from my perspective, a desktop user that uses
mostly emacs and xombrero, on arch linux nowadays, that it is too complicated,
to maintain and to understand. I can understand an rc script, and a crontab,
but systemd comes with lots of concepts and a complex hierarchy of files and
lots of conventions, commands, tools, etc., and it does nearly everything. So
much so that I refrain from fixing issues on my system, rather, I work around
them, because I need to learn way too much before I can do so: I copied the
suspend-sedate.service thing from Arch wiki, it doesn't work, but I'm really
afraid to investigate, because I'll fall into a whirlpool of tutorials and man
pages which says alien things like unit files, services, this, that. So I just
hibernate the computer manually. Systemd looks like a good thing for big
systems, but for desktop, it is superfluous and overkill. And the anti-systemd
sentiment is because if you don't want to use systemd, you either have to fork
your distro (forks exist), switch to a rarely-used one, or build your custom
linux installation.

------
phantom_oracle
[http://devuan.org/](http://devuan.org/)

